# Here she is



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2015)

I have got to stop (trying) to learn how to make new stuff. Next I'll have a bunch of flat work tools. NOT. Anyway. She is up and running

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2015)

Are you teaching Paxton about electricity the old fashioned way, or just too lazy to put on the switch plates?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 22, 2015)

Now you can get to work making screw drivers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 22, 2015)

Wohoo! your gonna be crankin' out some hair sticks with that baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 22, 2015)

Did you buy it or build it? I keep thinking about one for the shop myself....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 22, 2015)

Very nice Tony and Congratulations. Who makes it and what size belts does it take?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Next I'll have a bunch of flat work tools. NOT.
> 
> HEY!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Now you can get to work making screw drivers.


That's been my nickname at work for 16 years. Screwdriver. You don't know how many people asked if that's what I'm going to make


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Did you buy it or build it? I keep thinking about one for the shop myself....


Bought it but had to get it mounted and lined up with the motor


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2015)

SENC said:


> Are you teaching Paxton about electricity the old fashioned way, or just too lazy to put on the switch plates?


Yeah I've got a bag of covers somewhere but finishing the shop is going to take a while. Lol


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Tony and Congratulations. Who makes it and what size belts does it take?


Thanks. Pheer. 2x72 1.5 hp and 6" drive wheel as compared to the 1hp and 4"

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 22, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Wohoo! your gonna be crankin' out some hair sticks with that baby!


When you are as good as me ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 23, 2015)

Good luck on your new ride! Have fun.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 23, 2015)

Great man! I would suggest bigger tool rest, don't know the correct name for that...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Oct 23, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Next I'll have a bunch of flat work tools. NOT.



Famous last words. 

Nice machine. Now get to work. We want to see immediate improvement on your grind.


----------



## Tclem (Oct 23, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Famous last words.
> 
> Nice machine. Now get to work. We want to see immediate improvement on your grind.


I profiled a blank last night. Biggggg difference


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 23, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I profiled a blank last night. Biggggg difference



No pics.......it didn't happen  





Congrats on the new toy !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like a sweet set up man. Nice!!



Tclem said:


> That's been my nickname at work for 16 years. Screwdriver.



Please explain...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice machine Tony. 

_Hairsticks & Shanks by Screwdriver_. 

Has a nice ring to it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like a sweet set up man. Nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain...


Ha when I came to work for att they didn't have any tools ordered so boss asked it I had any. Well I was an electrician at an injection molding plant and had every screwdriver from one size to the other. I worked on limit switches in assembly lines to molding machines with huge screws. When I walked in an old timer saw my pouch and said " holy crap at the screwdrivers". Well it stuck for 16 years. Lol. We only use one size screwdriver here at work. Lol

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

